# A few pix of my goaties



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Here are some... starting the run is Amos...my love bug!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok..so far we have 

Amos
Misty
twins Ariel and Bell
Maybeline 
Rosie, my very first dairy goat....I love this girl!!
Mac the Knight ( our second saanen buck, hes 1 1/2 years old)
Vixon
and Regina...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Set number two lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

excuse Paiges hair cut ..I will need to find a pic with it grown out..she had lice so bad we had to shave her down..shes almost 13....shenow has a full set of hair I promise lol.. 
Then we have 

Daisy
Chloe
Summer..oops got summer twice
My nigie Gypsy
My daughters pet goat Daisy ( boer alpine cross)
Our other nigie Trudy
and Genevive....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

now my kids and Nigie bucks

First up is Rodger..I need to update his when hes out of rut..
then we have 
Madaline ( misty doe)
emma 
and Blush ( lamancha ears, Maybeline doe)
then Bleu our sr. Nigie buck and 
Jackson, our F1 Mini saanen buck...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here they are...lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for sharing. You must have a lot of milk when all those come fresh.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I cant believe I forgot Irene!! F1 mini saanen


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes...plenty to make soap and cheese : )


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

You have some really NICE Saanens, there! My favorites are the third goat from the first top, I believe it's Ariel, Vixon, Regina, the Nigi Gypsy and the LaMancha Summer!

All in all, beautiful goats, Cathy!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

HA...I guess I clicked Summers other pic instead of Nikkita...this is a bad picture..she is in my pocket and hard to get a pic of..so my son had to hold her..I love this girl..shes a doll!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Amos is a big boy Cathy! How is he when in rut?


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Aw! Thanks for sharing these pictures Cathy. You have a beautiful family! Some of these pictures would make great cards or in frames on display....in my house!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> How is he in rut


Amos is pretty easy to handle year round..a little more excitable during rut lol..still wants his kisses..which he get via air mail lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol....I don't blame you there!


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow you have a large goatie family!They are beautiful! How do you remember all of their names? Lol! So cute!


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

PygmyMom said:


> Wow you have a large goatie family!They are beautiful! How do you remember all of their names? Lol! So cute!


Try remembering the names of 45 lol I have every single one of my goats names memorized as well as their sires and dams for many of them from filling out show bills so often.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep I know the names of most all the kids my goats ever had...even from 9 years ago but freeze when asked the birth year of one my own kids lol.. lol..my kids think its weird lol..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: Guilty! Haha


----------

